# Tortured again



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So grooming them has become my excuse to procrastinate (that and looking up raw diet info). But I wanted a go at their faces. Sheesh. Not easy and this time they had to put up with it to the end.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Good job Maureen.. Lovely muzzle cut!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They look awesome


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

looking good.


----------



## MissesT (Dec 17, 2013)

They are soooo cute and look puppy-like. Gorgeous. x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

L&B always look great before during and after a groom, you do a great job!
I'm still about 3 or 4 weeks away from where I want R&R to be x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Just noticed a patch right if Beemer's nose that like have an inch. Oops. So you can't tell because they are so cute and also all of it blends together on pictures but they are a hot mess. Frankly, I don't mind so long as I'm not paying someone $60 to look like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Just noticed a patch right if Beemer's nose that like have an inch. Oops. So you can't tell because they are so cute and also all of it blends together on pictures but they are a hot mess. Frankly, I don't mind so long as I'm not paying someone $60 to look like that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For this reason alone I need to be confident and start snipping, it's a costly bill added up over the year x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Love those hugh eyes!!


----------

